# Komplettes Magazin 2003



## Franky (25. Januar 2004)

Hallo liebe Freunde von Anglerpraxis, dem Online-Magazin von Anglerboard.de und Angeltreff.org!

Wie schon angekündigt, haben wir nun die Gesamtausgabe 2003 (869 Seiten) als PDF-Version (54.944 kB) fertiggestellt.
Diese könnt Ihr hier 
http://anglerpraxis.doks-pages.com/pdf/Gesamt_2003.pdf
herunterladen, oder zum Selbstkostenpreis (nur „Versand“) auf CD von 4 € bei unserem Partner Angeltreff 
http://www.angeltreff.org/shop/pd1075058024.htm?categoryId=1 
im Shop beziehen.
Zur Orientierung:
Wer herunterlädt sollte mit folgenden Zeiten (h : min) rechnen:
Analog (56 kBit/s): 3:00
ISDN (64 kBit/s): 2:30 
ISDN (Kanalbündelung): 1:12
DSL (768 kBit/s): 0:12
Das kann natürlich variieren – ich habe mit 80% der max. Bandbreite gerechnet...

Beachtet bitte, dass Preisausschreibungen und sonstige Verlosungen aktuellen Bezug hatten und nicht mehr aktuell sind...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2004)

Das is mal ein Service!!
Danke Franky und Olaf (und natürlich alle die anderen, die mithelfen, jeden Monat ein Magazin auf die Beine zu stellen)
)


----------



## Laksos (25. Januar 2004)

Klasse, Desaster-Franky,

Dankeschööön! :m


----------



## wildbootsman (26. Januar 2004)

Super, habe ich mir gleich auf die HDD geladen.

Wildi


----------



## Jirko (26. Januar 2004)

daaangä comaster... feine sache das #6

...und wenn ich nicht in 3h ferdig bin franky, lass ich dir mal meine telefonrechnung zukommen :m... hab immer noch ne analoge leitung zuhause


----------



## angeltreff (26. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Jirko _
> *hab immer noch ne analoge leitung zuhause*



Deswegen gibt et dad Ding ja zu den Eigenkosten zugeschickt auf CD. #h


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Januar 2004)

Da ich auch nur ISDN hab, lass ich das mal besser mit dem runterladen

@Jirko
könntest es eigentlich aufs Norwegen Treffen, auf Cd,  mitbringen für mich oder? 

achja das Angebot ist wie immer einfach Klasse, naja Anglerboard eben


----------



## zandermeikel (26. Januar 2004)

tolle sache,
dankeschön

gruß michael


----------



## Jirko (26. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Franz_16 _
> *@Jirko - könntest es eigentlich aufs Norwegen Treffen, auf Cd,  mitbringen für mich oder?*



gerne franz #h


----------



## Franky (26. Januar 2004)

@ alle:
ich hoffe, dass das ganze gefällt und ich nix vergessen habe... Die Monate Januar - Mai durfte ich komplett neu erstellen lassen, da diese noch mit Ghostview und nicht Adobe erstellt wurden...

Daher meine Bitte, auch wenn ich das 3 mal kontrolliert hat: Man übersieht irgendwo bestimmt was, weil man das Magazin fast komplett im Kopf hat.... Sacht BEESCHEID!!!

@ Franz: ich kann Dir das auch per eMail schicken... :q:q:q:q


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Januar 2004)

@franky 

ne lieber per SMS... dann haste wenigstens was zu tun und kommst nicht auf dumme Gedanken :q


----------



## Laksos (26. Januar 2004)

Mann, Franky, du hast schon wieder was vergessen!!!!

Und zwar dingens, äh, was wo war das noch mal, ich hab's gleich, öh, ich melde mich vielleicht nachher nochmal und guck', ob ich noch was finde!!!


----------



## Nick_A (26. Januar 2004)

Hi Franky #h

klasse Arbeit !!! #6 #6 #6


@ Jirko #h

gibt´s in Berlin kein DSL (insbesondere mit Flatrate)  :m


----------



## Franky (26. Januar 2004)

@ Norbert: stimmmt... Hupps... aber ich finds nich.... :q:q:q
(PS: speziell für dich: das Archiv inkl. Januar hab ich bereits fertig!!!! :q)

@ Nick: danke... Wie gesagt: ich hoffe, es gefällt - udn für Boardies versuch ich immer das Unmögliche!!! :m


----------



## Laksos (26. Januar 2004)

Dankäää! Meine Fans stehen doch schon alle in den Startlöchern und warten bereits wieder auf die ganzen brandaktuellen neuen Links! :m


----------



## Nick_A (26. Januar 2004)

Hi Jirko #h

mit DSL BEI GLEICHZEITIGEM (!) nonstop-surfen hat es gerade mal 18 min gedauert  :m


----------



## gofishing (26. Januar 2004)

Klasse Sache !!!


Danke.

Mit Hansenet unter 4 Min. downloadtime.

TL

Ralph


----------



## Garfield0815 (9. Februar 2004)

Super Angebot  #r #r 
Hab's in der Firma in knapp 5 min runtergehabt :z :z 

Danke!!#6 #6


----------



## Dorsch1 (9. Februar 2004)

Feine Sache Franky#6
...hab es mir gerade runtergeladen:m


----------

